# what do these symptoms mean



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

on 150mg ptu
atenolol 25mg 2 times a day

dizzy

i look pale to others but cheeks are red

tired

cold temp 98.0

tingling in hands

cant bend left thumb hand spasming

vision goes blurry

a couple of days ago I almost blacked out and today the above symptoms started. I just finished antibiotic for bronchitis.


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

i called pcp and endo doctor and waiting to see if they want me to come in or not.

My left thumb is contracted in towards my palm and I am getting the pins and needles effect.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Thyroid symptoms are very nonspecific, meaning that you may well have another cause of your symptoms.

Once on meds. and levels in normal Lab range for you, and with the right amount of time for healing, symptoms should subside. if not, then symptoms are probably caused elsewhere.

My thumb has done the same thing but not for a long time and I do not believe it is due to thyroid, as far as I know. The rest of your symptoms are pretty common with a wide range of other health issues being the cause.

A lot of us (doctor) treat our symptoms separate from thyroid where feasible and find it better and faster.


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

I would worry about a reaction to the PTU. What did your dr say? How are you feeling now? Hang in there and keep us posted!

Huggs ~ Tina


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mommyjewel said:


> on 150mg ptu
> atenolol 25mg 2 times a day
> 
> dizzy
> ...


What antibiotic have you been on? Were these symptoms before and during or after you took the antibiotic?


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

The symptom where a few days after I started the antibiotic. I was on the Z pack. My hand is doing better at least I can bend my thumb now and it is not contracting into my palm. Recently I have been feeling tired and run down. I am not sure if that is due to my thyroid levels coming down or because of just getting over the bronchitis.

The doctor did not believe that it was due to a reaction to the medication they suggested that my PTU dose needed to be adjusted.

My blood pressure has been trending down ward. Yesterday it was 104/65. I was also wondering how long do I stay on the atenolol. I am worried that my blood pressure will get to low.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

My thumb contracting into my palm almost like a Charley horse. Also, once in a while thumb will pop like going in and out of joint, some of my fingers also pop once in a while. Could be arthritis too, which I had a bad case of at the age of 24 thr. age 36 and has been in remission now, although later part of this season my knees are starting to twang with a little pain. My toes feel like my thumb. They pull down and want to cross each other, however I think that its a charley horse. I am plagued with them.

Arthritis and/or charley horse could be, or not, your issue.

Ask your doctor about stopping atenolol. Your blood pressure looks good for now. Wouldn't worry about it, blood pressure changes frequently even from second to second. The more important is the difference between top and bottom reading which seldom changes or fluctuate. The space or difference should be in the forties, preferably 40. Mine in the beginning was 70 with metabolism very high.

Take care.


----------

